
I Think I Finally Understand Haskell Type Classes - bechap
http://bladeismyna.me/writing/articles/haskell_typeclasses/haskell_typeclasses.blg.html
======
theonemind
Haskell's type classes made sense to me when I asked myself why Haskell needed
them and thought that if it didn't have them, you could end up writing almost
exactly the same function a dozen times just with different type parameters.

